# ROHS mh721 - drivers for Windows 7?



## vauxy (Oct 24, 2012)

hi im in need of some help ive bought a ROHS mh721 but im finding it hard to install it and cant find the drivers to run it on windows 7.

i know from my hoodie providers i can cut straight from coral x5 but i cant find drivers anywhere to get the cutter to work my hoodie supplier said his runs as a printer threw coral

can any 1 help me with drivers and how to get it installed and running


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

That would be the same as a USCutter Refine model. You can go to support.uscutter.com for drivers and install help. Not sure these drivers will allow you to cut straight from Coral. There is a support forum as well.


----------



## vauxy (Oct 24, 2012)

thanks for the reply mate i managed to get it to cut threw sign blazer last night so im happy just need to figure out how to get it to do images threw sign blazer aswell


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Use capcom700 as your cutter on blazer. Make sure you sabed sd eps file from your design program. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

